# Shot Put Slingshot - can it break the world record?



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The world record in shot put (men) is 23,12 meters. That is over 20 years old before doping tests became efficient.

Here is the challenge:

Can we make a slingshot that can beat that record?

I am sure if you use a fixed fork, hold the ball with both hands and go backwards to pull out like 10 meters, you can do it. Maybe two trees from the new garden can serve as a frame.

Still, that is a hefty challenge. The ball is 7,5 kg. Heavy. Too heavy?

Of course the thing must be operated by one man only.

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's doable. I bet it's doable with your record breaking leg powered slingshot and enough bands.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The leg slingshot may not be good enough. One thing is that it is not designed to shoot upwards in a 40-45 degree angle.

A 21+ shot put ball flies with approx. 14 m/s, which means we are talking 1500 Joules.

I am a bit afraid to start doing that stuff. If the ball entangles in the pouch and comes back, I would be sh.. out of luck. But for the benefit of science, I have to do it.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It can't hurt the Slingshot Channel subscriber numbers either.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

All i can say is Why would you want to, jeff


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

JoergS said:


> ...I am a bit afraid to start doing that stuff. If the ball entangles in the pouch and comes back, I would be sh.. out of luck. But for the benefit of science, I have to do it.


 For science ? I get the impression that this is more like an art form to you









Take care
- Tony -


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I have no doubt that it could whatsoever, however I wouldn't want to be within a 100m radius when you test it out!


----------



## Matt (Mar 6, 2010)

Just be careful not to get a flyer and hit yours new neighbours car or something..


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i would love to see you do that


----------



## dnullify (Aug 3, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> i would love to see you do that


dito


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That slingshot you describe is going to gave to generate a lot of energy in a short time. 1500J in about 1/5s is nearly 5kW. Seeing as a shot putter puts in energy constantly and your slingshot gets weaker as it contracts, I think it unlikely you'll be able to draw it without a mechanism. I'd not only fail to draw it, I'd be flung off my feet by the recoil which would be like a kick from a mule on steroids.

Maybe it's not a bad thing to be impossible to draw. You'd want to be very far away when it's under tension.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

There's some useful physics here: link

BTW, your estimate of 1500J tallies with my calculated energy of 66x 22.7J

I have a new respect for shot putters.

I've just looked up .45ACP and 9mm Parabellum and they are supposed to pack 450J and 583J respectively. I read that .45ACP has greater stopping power despite lesser energy due to its greater calibre. I guess that means your 7.5 cal 1500J projectile won't be lacking in stopping power.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I am not so sure, Dan. A shot putter has to use all of his muscled body parts to throw the ball, involving his legs, arms and shoulders. They have techniques to combine all of the muscle force into the thrust, so they rotate and then jump up.

The question is can rubber be a more efficient way to use the muscle mass in order to throw the ball?

I could simply test with a Thera Gold band per side, 2 meters long and attached in 3,50 meter height to the "fork", So I can grab the pouch, then go backwards with pouch in hand as far as possible and release.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I suggest a special pouch, maybe a cone with a handle. For safety do it in the most open area possible, just incase it goes too well; and most important, get ready to run! Oh! and practice with sand filled balloons first. I'd love to see it, but I'd prefer you did it before I did.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> There's some useful physics here: link
> 
> BTW, your estimate of 1500J tallies with my calculated energy of 66x 22.7J
> 
> ...


Regarding the 9mm Parabellum and 0.45ACP it's like comparing apples and oranges, there are an abundance of non-truths out there, you can acquire cartridges for both with muzzle energies exceeding 700 Joules!







Although that is obvious dependant on your gun's barrel length and build quality...

Anyway "stopping power" is hard to define, because it's defined mainly by your target. For example trying to shoot someone who's wearing quality body armour in the chest with a 0.45ACP Hollow Point is as good as pointless, even with 700J of energy the worst you would do is break a rib. Now shoot them with a 9mm Parrebellum, of equal kinetic energy, with a soft-nosed - FMJ bullet and you'll do much more damage. Then try a 0.50BMG (>20,000J







) and you'll leave a hole in their back the size of an English football!









*HOWEVER *using these exact same bullets on a man who's wearing nothing but a T-shirt and jeans and the results will be *MUCH *different!


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

put a bike helmet and wear heavy clothes,
it's like a bullet being shot


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Sam said:


> There's some useful physics here: link
> 
> BTW, your estimate of 1500J tallies with my calculated energy of 66x 22.7J
> 
> ...


Regarding the 9mm Parabellum and 0.45ACP it's like comparing apples and oranges, there are an abundance of non-truths out there, you can acquire cartridges for both with muzzle energies exceeding 700 Joules!







Although that is obvious dependant on your gun's barrel length and build quality...

Anyway "stopping power" is hard to define, because it's defined mainly by your target. For example trying to shoot someone who's wearing quality body armour in the chest with a 0.45ACP Hollow Point is as good as pointless, even with 700J of energy the worst you would do is break a rib. Now shoot them with a 9mm Parrebellum, of equal kinetic energy, with a soft-nosed - FMJ bullet and you'll do much more damage. Then try a 0.50BMG (>20,000J







) and you'll leave a hole in their back the size of an English football!









*HOWEVER *using these exact same bullets on a man who's wearing nothing but a T-shirt and jeans and the results will be *MUCH *different!








[/quote]

Just a couple of points, Sam. Most personal body armor is designed to stop normal handgun ammunition. Any personal body armor that won't stop 9mm soft-point is not worth owning, because that is currently the most popular caliber out there. I have seen the manufacturer of one of the most popular body armors shoot himself in the chest with a .44 Magnum, compared to which a 9mm is a girly-boy gun. Secondly, there is no such thing as a soft nosed FMJ. FMJ means "Full Metal Jacket". There are handgun rounds capable of defeating personal body armor, but they are not sold legally to civilians. It's also not that hard to make them, if you know how, and no, I won't tell you how to make them.


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

That's one tall order there. And I agree the release mechanism better release the shot! Last thing I want to see on the Slingshot Channel is Jorg taking one to the chest and seeing the camera operator calling emergency services.

I suggest creating the slingshot and set it up for a remote release. You don't need to be there holding it to prove it can be done. Just prove you can make the pull yourself. But for real launch, bench mount it and remotely trigger the firing.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

And bullet proof jackets aren't rated against shot puts. They are designed to prevent penetration and dissipate a concentrated force over an area the size of a coffee can lid. A shot put is a whole different ball game.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> There's some useful physics here: link
> 
> BTW, your estimate of 1500J tallies with my calculated energy of 66x 22.7J
> 
> ...


Regarding the 9mm Parabellum and 0.45ACP it's like comparing apples and oranges, there are an abundance of non-truths out there, you can acquire cartridges for both with muzzle energies exceeding 700 Joules!







Although that is obvious dependant on your gun's barrel length and build quality...

Anyway "stopping power" is hard to define, because it's defined mainly by your target. For example trying to shoot someone who's wearing quality body armour in the chest with a 0.45ACP Hollow Point is as good as pointless, even with 700J of energy the worst you would do is break a rib. Now shoot them with a 9mm Parrebellum, of equal kinetic energy, with a soft-nosed - FMJ bullet and you'll do much more damage. Then try a 0.50BMG (>20,000J







) and you'll leave a hole in their back the size of an English football!









*HOWEVER *using these exact same bullets on a man who's wearing nothing but a T-shirt and jeans and the results will be *MUCH *different!








[/quote]

Just a couple of points, Sam. Most personal body armor is designed to stop normal handgun ammunition. Any personal body armor that won't stop 9mm soft-point is not worth owning, because that is currently the most popular caliber out there. I have seen the manufacturer of one of the most popular body armors shoot himself in the chest with a .44 Magnum, compared to which a 9mm is a girly-boy gun. Secondly, there is no such thing as a soft nosed FMJ. FMJ means "Full Metal Jacket". There are handgun rounds capable of defeating personal body armor, but they are not sold legally to civilians. It's also not that hard to make them, if you know how, and no, I won't tell you how to make them.
[/quote]
Oh sorry that was a typo, I meant FMJ, not soft-nose, I had no idea that civilians had access to the type of armour that was capable of deflecting 0.44 Magnums! That's 2000J!







- it must cost a small fortune right?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have this vision of Joergs and his foot powered slingshot shooting heavier and heavier balls until he reaches critcal mass. The ball is to heavy to shoot and the stored energy in the slingshot launches Joergs and the slingshot back across the lawn slidding on his butt.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> I have this vision of Joergs and his foot powered slingshot shooting heavier and heavier balls until he reaches critcal mass. The ball is to heavy to shoot and the stored energy in the slingshot launches Joergs and the slingshot back across the lawn slidding on his butt.


LOL!


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

It seems that to create a test bed for this device a couple of properly spaced trees would be ideal. I see very heavy bands with a heavy duty pouch, old fire hose may work for a pouch, and a cocking winch and a release. The attachment of the cocking winch and release could both be accomplished with a "pelican" hook ( available at most commercial marine supply houses ) of sufficient strength. Crank it back, load the projectile and jerk the lanyard. Oh and as always hope for the best.
frosty2


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Has anyone seen the Mythbusters episode "Border Slingshot"?


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I've seen the occasional water baloon slingshot in use, and it is quite impressive. Many of those use a small bucket for a pouch, with a rope ring on the back to hold onto.

I picture as a test device a small remotely operated winch to draw the first couple of times, so if a connection comes loose, you don't get the mother of all face slaps. the hard part would be the anchoring. I'd suggest a nice buried block of concrete for that part.

A shotput ball is basicly a smallish cannon ball, and cannons used to take out columns of infantry. The armor discussion is a little misplaced. I think a more important body part to protect is the head. A bike or motor helmet is going to be largely useless. What you'd need is an industrial hardhat with a properly fitted suspension. One of those iron balls would have no trouble at all caving in a human skull. A few alert people around to keep your target area clear may also be in order.

That said, a large pumkin would make for a dandy target.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Has anyone seen the Mythbusters episode "Border Slingshot"?


Yeah, but I think this slingshot works a LOT better than the one they bodged together.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

IMO A man with a block and tackle can easily store enough energy to pull a slingshot hard enough and long enough to break the world shot put record.

A very strong man with a rope can pull a bus in the strongman competition but I do n ot know how much force is used.

If you lay out ladder rungs on the ground you would effectively be dead lifting in the horizontal position, a rung at a time.

500-750 pounds may be possible.

I think it is doable.


----------

